# chin bump



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

frank
wanted to confirm do piranhas in wild get chin bumps are is it only in the tanks that they accur.
sk


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

Piranha Tank said:


> frank
> wanted to confirm do piranhas in wild get chin bumps are is it only in the tanks that they accur.
> sk


Thats areal good question,my rbs got a bump on his chin also its ugly I want to cut it off


----------



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

i thought they just get them whilst there in tanks,as they rub there chins up on the glass.not 100% sure though


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

maybe they could, they could be swimming really fast the hit a rock or a branch



74jabeer said:


> i thought they just get them whilst there in tanks,as they rub there chins up on the glass.not 100% sure though


i was uner the impression it was from smacking the glass wiht their face.

i could be wrong


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Chin bump is pretty normal from rubbing against an object (usually tank glass or divider)... i don't think it happens in the wild...







!

... and wrong forum BTW







!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Chin bump is pretty normal from * rubbing against an object * (usually tank glass or divider)... i don't think it happens in the wild...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're right... on both accounts


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i think it only happens when captive cuz they rub against tanks due to smaller space than they had in the wild. it could happen in the wild but who knows.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

it does happen in the wild, in Nigel Marvin's Documentry about piranha's, theres clearly a serra with a chin bump in the water. He calls this fish a "sharp Snouted piranha" earlier in the vid.

if anyone has the vid its when he describes how Serras usually eat, which is taking tails and scales off of fish rather than the whole fish like pygo's do.

i have the vid, id upload it but its a big video file.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> it does happen in the wild, in Nigel Marvin's Documentry about piranha's, theres clearly a serra with a chin bump in the water. He calls this fish a "sharp Snouted piranha" earlier in the vid.
> 
> if anyone has the vid its when he describes how Serras usually eat, which is taking tails and scales off of fish rather than the whole fish like pygo's do.
> 
> i have the vid, id upload it but its a big video file.


I was just going to post the same exact thing. Piranhas can and do get chimples in the wild.


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> it does happen in the wild, in Nigel Marvin's Documentry about piranha's, theres clearly a serra with a chin bump in the water. He calls this fish a "sharp Snouted piranha" earlier in the vid.
> 
> if anyone has the vid its when he describes how Serras usually eat, which is taking tails and scales off of fish rather than the whole fish like pygo's do.
> 
> i have the vid, id upload it but its a big video file.


I was just going to post the same exact thing. Piranhas can and do get chimples in the wild.








[/quote]
thanks everybody for the answer
sk


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Guys:

Evidently you missed that those fish were in aquariums being photographed. If you taped it, replay it and look beyond the fish.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

god, thats whack..... =(


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Guys:
> 
> Evidently you missed that those fish were in aquariums being photographed. If you taped it, replay it and look beyond the fish.










... that's what i was thinking but i wasn't sure (i saw that video a long time ago)... thanks for clearing things up...







!


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

i would think they could get them in the wild maybe if they are not very coordinated or get a little crazy in a feeding freenzy and smack a rock or something but they probally dont get very large and hence go away rather quickly 
p.s. or maybe they see lunch in a bottle and attack thery hell out of it to no avail.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

My 15" Rhom has a pretty good one. When I took him out of his old tank to put him in his new one I sedated him and went to remove the "callous" but it was actually swollen bone. Likea calified bump. Actually I believe it was just inflammed bone because it went away.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Pat Posted Today, 09:24 PM
> My 15" Rhom has a pretty good one. When I took him out of his old tank to put him in his new one I sedated him and went to remove the "callous" but it was actually swollen bone. Likea calified bump. Actually I believe it was just inflammed bone because it went away.


I've excised a few in my life time. Often times its just built up tissue, other times you actually can pull out a worm. In a few rare cases, nerve endings and bloody tissue is exposed. In my experience, once the bump is removed and the fish has a sufficient sized aquarium, it rarely ever comes back. Some of those chin bumps can be real narly in size.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > Pat Posted Today, 09:24 PM
> > My 15" Rhom has a pretty good one. When I took him out of his old tank to put him in his new one I sedated him and went to remove the "callous" but it was actually swollen bone. Likea calified bump. Actually I believe it was just inflammed bone because it went away.
> 
> 
> I've excised a few in my life time. Often times its just built up tissue, other times you actually can pull out a worm. In a few rare cases, nerve endings and bloody tissue is exposed. In my experience, once the bump is removed and the fish has a sufficient sized aquarium, it rarely ever comes back. Some of those chin bumps can be real narly in size.


I was hoping you would comment but I wasn't expecting that. LOL.
Interesting.


----------

